

Show HN: Create and Publish a Newsstand Magazine... No Coding Needed. - holgersindbaek
http://uninkd.com

======
freyr
You didn't show me anything.

Also, by using all caps and omitting a comma, the following sentence is
confusing: "PUBLISH A BEAUTIFUL NEWSTAND MAGAZINE, MUCH LIKE THE MAGAZINE FOR
ALL IOS DEVICES." I've never heard of The Magazine, so that didn't help.

Consider, at a minimum: "PUBLISH A BEAUTIFUL NEWSTAND MAGAZINE, MUCH LIKE THE
MAGAZINE, FOR ALL IOS DEVICES."

~~~
davisml
My uncle always used to say to me,

"Don't tell me what you're going to do. Show me what you've done."

This website feels like it's trying to get my email by reiterating an idea
that was discussed on HN already.

~~~
holgersindbaek
If you are interested in publishing your own magazine on Newsstand, then we
are definitely interested in getting in touch with you.

If you aren't, then we haven't got much use of it.

Let us know if you are.

------
bergie
Good idea, but I think for a 'show HN' there should be actually more to show
than just some slogans.

Any plans for cross-platform publishing? Google Play has magazines now as well
(as does Amazon): <https://play.google.com/about/magazines/index.html>

~~~
holgersindbaek
I know, I know. We are not showing a full product here, or even a half one. We
are getting in touch with the people who are interested in publishing a
Newsstand Magazine.

We're gonna start with iOS and see where that takes us.

------
jaysonelliot
This sounds nice, but what's behind the signup link?

Right now all I see is a couple of sentences promising to publish to Newsstand
"with the click of a button."

Is this just an idea? Is there a product ready to use? In progress? At the
early design stage? What's there?

~~~
holgersindbaek
One of the guys behind it here. We have a good chunk of the code already up
and running and we're gonna have a demo up before long.

Hit us with an email and we'll keep u in the loop :-).

------
koopajah
After reading your comments it seems that you are mostly trying to get in
touch with people interested in your project/idea. It's been a long time since
I sent an email to a service to register or at least show interest.

Why not add a field to add my email info as most launchrock pages do? It would
be a lot easier than copy/pasting your target email address to email you.

(EDIT: You might also want to use a dedicated email address for your project
instead of one based on you HN tag, mainly because I want to remember why you
are writing me back later if you do and your address should provide that which
it does not)

~~~
holgersindbaek
Very true. To be honest, something went wrong in our backend, just as we
posted, so the email form field didn't work. So we had to go old school with
email.

------
TruffleLabs
Well this was a disappointment... Well, this was a disappointment... Well,
this, was a disappointment...

Is this going to take my blog RSS and create a magazine, like Google Currents
(and others), or is this a Wordpress plugin, or is this an AuthorHouse like
publishing model, ...

I feel <http://uninkd.com/> jumped a bit too soon on show and tell.

~~~
holgersindbaek
Thanks for the feedback. Will definitely do that the next time.

------
AUmrysh
I think you should have had some demo or something ready before you published
it to HN. I really like the graphics and style, can't wait to see how your
program works!

~~~
holgersindbaek
You might be right. I'll keep that in mind for next time.

Hit us with an email and we'll keep you in the loop.

~~~
TruffleLabs
But why sign up now to your email? You have already lost me in the sales loop.
You made a compelling statement but the followup was lacking.

This would be like me, while driving, seeing a sign that said "free food and
drink, come on by". I pull off (because I am hungry), go into the store and
ask about the free food/drink. The staff says "We're still developing the
concept, give me your phine number and we'll keep you in the loop". Still
hungry, I go elsewhere and ignore those free food/drink signs.

------
geuis
Show a video or at least a sample published with it.

~~~
holgersindbaek
It's coming.

